# People who chat in the Sale and Buy Rooms !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Getting kinda chatty in there now -


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

pot, kettle, black, stones, glass houses etc etc


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

It's the only place I'm welcome now I'm a Vectra driver!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> pot, kettle, black, stones, glass houses etc etc


Oh dear ....didnt mean to catch you .

There, I've just thrown you back in, hope the lips not too sore ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

stop moaning jonathon ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

People who have dodgy number plates shouldnt throw stones etc :


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Am I the only one who thinks TTotal and pgtt sigs are the same bar the sunshine!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Am I the only one who thinks TTotal and pgtt sigs are the same bar the sunshine!


You mean the 'same' as in.... 'both crap'..   [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

lol.
Its like one of them spot the difference pictures

eeerrrr....oh motorbike gone (circle it)
eeeerrrrrr.... oh numberplate (circle it)

 ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL, I remember in the old days, some spotty kid at Castle Coombe kindly snapped my front end as it was 2003 type and unusual then, that was my sigpic but I changed it as I thought it was crap unfortunately.

However my current sigpic is truly wonderful, it shows my car at rest, which is quite unusual as it is usually on the go , to some TT meet .

TEN THOUSAND miles since October 4th, you see I , unlike some herberts actually get out and meet folk rather than staying in a dark room with my teddy. ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> LOL, I remember in the old days, some spotty kid at Castle Coombe kindly snapped my front end as it was 2003 type and unusual then, that was my sigpic but I changed it as I thought it was crap unfortunately.


A kid i may be, but no spots here im afraid.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry , those come when you get to the teenage years of course :


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> You mean the 'same' as in.... 'both crap'..   [smiley=jester.gif]





> pot, kettle, black, stones, glass houses etc etc


  [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> [smiley=jester.gif]


Great   [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL  ;D  ;D

Who needs those girly handbag throwers when we have John and Vek in the ring :


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Great Â   [smiley=jester.gif]


[ smiley=sadwanker.gif ]


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

More like it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No, you mean...

http://www.smilie.yourthetosser.com


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> No, you mean...
> 
> Â http://www.smilie.yourthetosser.com
> 
> Â


What about, http://www.idontunderstandhowurlsworkso ... nnames.com ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nah, lost me there on that one.com Â


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Ohhhh....Keepin out of this one... ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wanna make sumfink of it then Des  (Pretends to be well hard, ttotally forgetting that he's talking to a Scot..... :-[)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Well i dont care so there.
Oh by the way i have just chatted in the sale room.
www.granniesdowhattheftheylike.com


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> TEN THOUSAND miles since October 4th, you see I , unlike some herberts actually get out and meet folk rather than staying in a dark room with my teddy. ;D


Oh right - so someone else is typing on you're behalf are they while you clock up this utterly 'incredible' mileage?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

hmmm, Kev - who was that driving your car all round Brecon (and all over my arse) only a handful of days ago, if you were stuck inside a dark room with your teddy?

C'mon, noone else would be dull enough to drive a TTR whilst wearing a Paddington duffel coat.

(there, my own back for your 1984 jeans comment......)


----------

